# Caribbean Captain Available



## captainmikeb (Jul 20, 2005)

I have 12,000 miles of blue water experience with 9,000 of it singlehanded from east coast to Bahamas, DR, PR and Caribbean down to St. Luica winters of 03&04. Currently getting ready to deliver a boat back from Hawaii to LA that''s involved in the Transpac race.

Why hire a captain at a charter company? My rates are better and service is beyound. compare. Let''s paln your trip today. Plus I''m a pretty good cook and great bartender. Try my recipe for a "pain killer" or lemon martini.

Contact me dierctly at [email protected]


----------

